# Castle repair using real stone



## TheDragonslayer (Apr 22, 2010)

I got one of those large Penn Plax magical castles from a local thrift store run by a rescue organization. The castle had a piece missing from one part of the back leaving sharp edges, also a missing turret. The price was right, $1.95. I thought that I would try and repair it using aquarium silicon, a food grade plastic mesh bag and pebbles. I siliconed the mesh to bridge the gap in the castle, let that cure overnight, then siliconed pebbles to both the inside and outside of the mesh, also put a line of pebbles along the edge where one turret broke off. The repair is much stronger then the rest of the castle and since it is real stone, looks real. I am now thinking of making a rock formation, stone bridge or another castle using mesh as the armature and follow the same method to build an aquarium feature that is not plastic. 

The pictures are in the gallery at the top of the home page, am not sure yet how to attach them to this thread and am on my way to work.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

here, 







I think it looks pretty good, I probably would have just sanded down the edges a little


----------

